
A new device can hear your thoughts - capsfan
http://www.loopinsight.com/2018/08/03/a-new-device-can-hear-your-thoughts/
======
leemailll
The real thing website:
[https://www.media.mit.edu/projects/alterego/overview/](https://www.media.mit.edu/projects/alterego/overview/)

The mechanism from FAQ: How does the system work?

A user's deliberate internal speech is characterized by neuromuscular signals
in internal speech articulators that are captured by the AlterEgo system to
reconstruct this speech. We use this to facilitate a novel user interface
where a user can silently communicate in natural language and receive auditory
output through bone conduction headphones, thereby enabling discreet, bi-
directional interaction with a computing device, and providing a seamless form
of intelligence augmentation.

personal opinion: Not too fancy as the title suggests

